# Me Again



## Susan Mulno

My second attempt. 

Not too happy with this paper, it seems to be more difficult to smooth and blend the graphite.


----------



## Susan Mulno

The mouth is still flat. Any tricks anyone would like to share?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I'd love you to post your photo - let me paint you?


----------



## Susan Mulno

meli said:


> I'd love you to post your photo - let me paint you?


Sorry, I don't do nudes. Or bondage. :vs_laugh::ImaPoser:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

....................ha?
but seriously I'm looking for someone to paint I was actually going to post for a subject =)


----------



## Mel_Robertson

hahahaa Susan thats hilarious I just realized you were being serious! haha.......... oh well I doubt I'll offer ever again, but keep up the painting you'll get there :beer:


----------



## Susan Mulno

I hope you know I am just pulling your leg @meli. I like your work, there is no question about your talent, I am sure you would do justice to anyone who posed for you. What are you looking for, facial portraits?


----------



## leighann

@meli how does someone pose for you? Not me, I'm just curious :laugh: I am the most unphotogenic person alive, so I'm sure being painted is the same. Lol


----------



## Mel_Robertson

one could post a photo


----------



## leighann

Well, that's simple! :sighlol:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

What are you using to blend Susan? A Chamois stretched over your finger might work.. but it will be a VERY smooth blend.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great to see you Dave! You have been missed! 

I used a tortillion. I do have chamois, I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## dickhutchings

When I was doing portraits I remember making sure all the lines in the lips followed the shape, with a little curve to them.



Susan Mulno said:


> The mouth is still flat. Any tricks anyone would like to share?


----------



## Susan Mulno

dickhutchings said:


> When I was doing portraits I remember making sure all the lines in the lips followed the shape, with a little curve to them.


Thank you Dick.


----------



## just

I suspect that you have the right front tooth drawn at the wrong way. However, you are depending on lines too much and not enough on shading to portray shapes. The shading isn't dark enough either. Don't be afraid of the dark.


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> I suspect that you have the right front tooth drawn at the wrong way. However, you are depending on lines too much and not enough on shading to portray shapes. The shading isn't dark enough either. Don't be afraid of the dark.


Thank you Just. I am sure it is still not enough but in the actual drawing there is more contrast. Having a hard time not making my shading look like lines, getting better, I will keep trying!


----------



## TerryCurley

I don't do graphite but Susan in my opinion this is a wonderful portrait.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Susan.. Can you post the original for reference?


----------



## Susan Mulno

Sure can. :biggrin:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

That sure helps Sis... A few problems I see (only what I see.. others might see differently)

1) Your proportions are out. Not important so much in landscapes.. or still life. But in portraits.. you MUST have certain things spot on or all will go awry. For example.. the face is much narrower in the photo than in your rendering.. causing you to misplace features. Try using a grid and you will see what I mean.

2) The mouth is definitely not wide enough.. which is probably causing a lot of the trouble in that area. 

3) You have the left eye (our right) slanting down.. when in the photo it slants up a bit. Also the left ear it tilted wrongly.. making the head look turned differently.

I would definitely try this again.. but this time grid out the proportions to get the head shape and feature placement correct. I think you will then find the whole thing will fall into place nicely for you. 

By the way.. although it could use a bit more contrast.. the hair is extremely well done! You have definitely hit it on the head (pardon the pun.. LOL)

Hope that all helps some...

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you David, that is very helpful. I am actually going grid-less on purpose for now because I think I am learning more that way. (?) I will keep your suggestions (quite literally, in a "screenshot") and apply them on my next try.


----------



## dickhutchings

I agree with you on going grid-less Susan. On the other hand, you'll probably have a lot of imperfections in your drawings until you can finally do it by sight alone.

With that said, my next painting is going to be from a photo of my wife in Disney, her happy place! Even though she will only take up a small portion of the scene, there's a ton of detail that I'm not used to painting. Lots of colorful hotels and palm trees and such surrounding her. I'm seriously considering a projector to get all the lines right so I can concentrate on my colors.


----------



## just

I don't use grids. I do use a ruler and protractor to mark distance and angles between points.


----------



## leighann

I've never used a grid either, but I see posts on Instagram all the time with pieces on a grid. Do they really help that much?? 

Like @just , I usually use a protractor and ruler :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno

I have used a ruler, though not on this practice. Never thought of a protractor! :fpalm: Thank you.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I think you are up to your next painting project @dickhutchings! Have fun with it! :biggrin:


----------

